# What Do People Think Of The Seiko Starwars Watches?



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Im a big sicfi geek and have recently been looking into this range from seiko

they are mainly only availible on US or Japanese import and are the better part of Â£1000 pounds.

Just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with one and peoples opinions generally.

Cheers, and yes im a little bored at work


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

That Darth Vader one looks superb, not as keen on the Yoda version.

Can't say I'd splash out Â£1k on one just for the Starwars connection (I'm pretty sure the non-starwars equivalent would be about half the price?)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the films and love the watches (without all the star wars gubbins), but think only a kn0b would buy one.


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

Im not sure if the movements have been modified for these watches specifically

There is a whole range C3P0 R2 D2 darth maul etc

half the range seem to be automatic movements the other half radio controlled quartz affair with solar charging.

They have pretty limited number in the range of a 500 run.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dont remember either vader or yoda wearing a seiko !

are they force powered ?

this makes the whole stupid omega bond thing look quite sensible by comparison :thumbsdown:


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Does come across a bit tacky. What a shame they are ruining the Star Wars


----------



## hdm (Mar 28, 2012)

"these arent the watches youre looking for"


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

R2D2 and the Stormtrooper watch for me please :thumbup:


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't like it much , however, if you really like it & can afford it then why not get it.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

knightrider said:


> Does come across a bit tacky. What a shame they are ruining the Star Wars


Actually, I'll take that back. Seen 'em on the web and some of them look nice. Only problem is, not worth that much money surely?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

:starwars: I thought this was a wind up but they are quartz


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

They're a bit expensive aren't they?

They don't look as bad as they could have done which is good.

I imagine Disney are going to bring out a range soon!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bottom one (yoda) looks like a rebadged seiko 'premier' with the 6r15 movment.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

IMHO, a sales gimmick.


----------



## Designerjohn (Dec 3, 2012)

Love the stormtrooper too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

I like the Stormtrooper best .


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

sorry guys pic attachement blew up


----------

